# [User-Review] Xigmatek Loki SD963



## BK_90 (2. November 2010)

[User-Review] Xigmatek Loki SD963



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

 Inhaltsverzeichnis



Einleitung
Verpackung & Lieferumfang
Spezifikationen & Preisvergleich

Impressionen
Verarbeitung
Montage
Kühlleistung
Lautstärke
Fazit

Einleitung

Der Xigamtek Loki SD963 ist der Nachfolger des HDT-S963, welcher in mehreren Punkten verbessert wurde.
Beim Loki können nun zwei 92mm-Lüfter anstatt einem installiert werden. Zudem wurde der Kühlkörper des Loki an der Seite geschlossen, was zur Verbesserung der Kühlleistung beitragen soll. 
Eine weitere Verbesserung des Vorgängers ist, dass beim Loki bei liegende Montagekit, welches nun alle modernen Sokel von AMD und Intel unterstützt.

Bei der Namensgebung behält Xigmatek sein bekanntes System bei und bedient sich der nordischen Mythologie. 
Der Gott Loki stellt mit seinem Listenreichtum und seiner Gerissenheit ein Musterexemplar eine mythischen "Halunken" dar. Er ist Vater der Midgardschlange und des Fenriswolfes.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​Verpackung und Lieferumfang
 Der CPU-Kühler ist in einer auf allen Seiten bedruckten Pappschachtel verpackt. Auf der Vorderseite ist ein Bild des CPU-Kühlers und die wichtigsten Eigenschaften abgebildet.

Auf der linken Seite ist wiederum der Kühler abgebildet, während auf der rechten Seite die wichtigsten Eigenschaften in Bildern dargestellt sind.
Auf die Rückseite hat Xigmatek die genauen Spezifikationen abgedruckt.

Der Kühler befindet sich ohne weitere Umverpackung in der Schachtel. An den Seiten ist der Lüfter, das Zubehör, welches sich in einem Plastikbeutel befindet und die mehrsprachige Bedienungsanleitung, sowie ein Garantieschein untergebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zum Lieferumfang des Xigmatek Loki gehört ein umfangreiches Montagekit, welches die Montage auf allen modernen Sockeln von AMD (754, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+, AM3) und Intel (775, 1156, 1366) ermöglicht. 
Zudem sind 8 Befestigungsgummis im Zubehör, wodurch auch ein weiterer 92mm-Lüfter am Kühler angebracht werden kann.
Auch Wärmeleitpaste liegt dem Loki in einer kleinen, aber zur mehrfachen Verwendung ausreichende Menge, bei.

Der beiliegende Lüfter ist ein 92mm-Modell mit PWM-Anschluss aus dem Hause Xigmatek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​Spezifikationen und Preisvergleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der Xigmatek Loki ist ein kompakter Tower-Kühler an welchem zwei 92mm-Lüfter befestigt werden können.

Aufgrund der kompakten Ausmaße ist der Loki optimal für kleinere Gehäuse oder zum Aufrüsten von OEM-Systemen geeignet.
Der Xigmatek Loki ist für unter 20€ erhältlich, wodurch er noch attraktiver wird.

Xigmatek Loki bei Geizhals.at


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​Impressionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​ 
 Verarbeitung

Der CPU-Kühler ist gut verarbeitet, lediglich die Ober- und Unterkanten weist an den Lüfterbefestigungen kleine scharfe Kanten auf, die allerdings nicht weiter tragisch sind, da man sich kaum daran verletzen kann.

Dadurch, dass die Lamellen an der Seite geschlossen sind kann man diese nicht bzw. nur sehr schwer verbiegen, was bei anderen Kühlern schnell mal passieren kann.

Die Befestigungsgummis sind sehr stabil und passen gut in den bei liegenden Lüfter. Sie ließen sich problemlos ohne vorheriges Erwärmen montieren.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ Montage

AMD:

Als erstes müssen am Lüfter die Befestigungsgummis angebracht werden. Dazu müssen diese vorsichtig in die Befestigungslöcher des Lüfter gezogen werden. Danach wird der Lüfter am Kühlkörper, durch einziehen der Gummis  in die "Schienen",  montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​
 Bei AMD-Boards muss danach die installierte Backplate entfernt werden, da beim Loki eine eigene Backplate dabei ist.

Die Xigmatek Bakplate wird zuerst auf der Vorderseite mit Abstandshaltern verschraubt, sodass die Backplate nicht mehr verrutschen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Am Kühler muss mit vier Schrauben der Halterahmen für AMD-Systeme montiert werden, der später mit der Backplate verschraubt wird.

Nach der Installation des Prozessors und dem Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste, kann der Kühler nun mit der vormontierten Backplate verschraubt werden. Dazu werden die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag angezogen, wodurch der Anpressdruck optimal ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Intel:

Bei Intel-Mainboards wird auch die Backplate verwendet, die wiederum mit den Abstandshaltern am Board befestigt wird.

Am Kühler müssen nun die zwei "Befestigungsbügel" für Intel-Systeme angebracht werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Mehr kann ich leider nicht dazu sagen, da ich kein Intel-Mainboard besitze.
Nach der Montage des Kühlers muss noch der PWM-Lüfter angeschlossen werden.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​  
​Kühlleistung:
Testsystem:​     AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
                      Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
                      GSkill PC12800 4GBNQ
                      Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 1024MB
                      WD 3200AAKS
                      Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB
                      NZXT Tempest Evo
                      Cougar CM 550

​Der Xigamtek Loki wurde in Sachen Kühlleistung mit dem Thermolab Baram, welcher mit einem Scythe Slip Stream PWM Adjustable ausgestattet ist und dem AMD Boxed-Kühler verglichen.
Beim Thermolab Baram wurden zudem zwei verschiedene Lüftereinstellungen (low und high) getestet.

Dazu wurden die Temperaturen im Windows-Leerlauf, unter Spielelast mit F1 2010 und unter Vollast mit Prime 95 gemessen.

Beim Windows-Leerlauf wurden alle laufenden Dienste deaktiviert.
Das Spiel F1 2010 lastet den Phenom II 955BE zu ca. 60% (genauer: 80/50/50/50%) aus .
Bei Prime 95 wurde der Modus, mit der höchsten Hitzeentwicklung gewählt.

Des Weiteren habe ich die Xigamtek Wärmeleitpaste, welche sich im Lieferumfang des CPU-Kühlers befindet, mit der Artic Cooling MX-2, welche in allen weiteren Tests verwendet wurde, verglichen. Dabei wurde als Kühler der Xigmatek Loki verwendet.

Folgende Werte haben sich nach jeweils 20 min Testlauf ergeben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Man kann erkennen das die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste recht gute Ergebnisse liefert. Sie kann allerdings nicht ganz mit der Arctic Cooling MX-2 mithalten, welche im Schnitt 1 - 2° C kühlere Temperaturen ermöglicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Der Xigamtek Loki kann durchaus mit dem größeren Kühler, dem Thermolab Baram mithalten und distanziert sich weit vom Boxed-Kühler, welcher bis zu 15°C heißere Temperaturen produziert. 
Somit kann man sagen, dass der Loki für seine Größe eine beachtliche Kühlleistung bietet und im Schnitt nur 3 - 4° C höhere Temperaturen als der Thermolab Baram verursacht.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​Lautstärke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Lautstärkeangaben sind subjektive Eindrücke. Die Zahlen entsprechen ungefähr folgenden Lautstärken:
1 = sehr leise/nicht hörbar
2 = hörbar
3 = deutlich hörbar
4 = laut
5 = sehr laut ​
Der Lüfter des Lokis kann durchaus überzeugen. Im Idle ist er angenehm leise und kaum bzw. nicht hörbar. Unter Volllast ist der Lüfter leider deutlich hörbar, was allerdings aufgrund des 92mm-Modells fast zu erwarten war. Im Vergleich zum Boxed-Lüfter ist er allerdings deutlich leiser und somit eine gute Alternative.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​Fazit


Der Xigamtek Loki ist ein guter Kühler, welcher aufgrund seiner Größe optimal für kompakte Gehäuse oder zur Aufrüstung von OEM-Systemen geeignet ist.

Der Loki kann, für seine Größe, eine sehr gute Kühlleistung aufbieten, da er "fast" mit dem "120mm-Modell" von Thermolab mithalten kann.

Allerdings ist der verbaute Lüfter unter Last ziemlich laut, was aber auch mit der kleineren Baugröße zusammenhängt. Hierbei könnet ein leiseres Modell z.B. ein BeQuiet Silent Wings oder ein Scythe Slip Stream weiterhelfen, welche allerdings auch einen geringeren Luftfluss mit sich bringen, wodurch die Kühlleistung sinken würde.
Zusammenfassung:
Pro:​

geringe Baugröße
gute Kühlleistung
großes Montagekit
einfache Montage
2 Lüfter installierbar
gute, ausführliche Bedienungsanleitung
sehr günstiger Preis


Contra:


unter Last, lauter Lüfter
einige scharfe Kanten an der Ober- und Unterseite
keine Ersatzschrauben im Lieferumfang

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ 
​Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir eure Meinung zu diesem User-Review mitteilen könnte und mich auf Fehler hinweisen würdet .

Vielen Dank!

Gruß BK_90​


----------



## BK_90 (4. November 2010)

So, Review ist nun online.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. November 2010)

Seht gutes Review. Wäre nur schön gewesen, wenn du den auch noch mit dem HDT-S963 verglichen hättest. Aber wenn du den nicht da hast, ist nicht so schlimm.
Danke Trotzdem


----------



## BK_90 (5. November 2010)

Danke fürs Lob! 

Leider hab ich den S963 nicht und wollte ihn nicht extra kaufen, daher leider kein Vergleich.
Ich hoffe ich kann trotzdem manchem weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dommerle (11. November 2010)

Das Teil sieht irgendwie so winzig aus, obwohl es das gar nicht ist... 

Guter Test!


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. November 2010)

Mal eine Frage, wurde Cool'n'Quiet aktiviert? Im Idle macht das nämlich schon nen schönen Unterschied und es wäre gut zu wissen ob es aktiviert war oder nicht.
Aber ansonsten ist der Test ganz gut gelungen


----------



## BK_90 (13. November 2010)

@Dommerle: Danke! 
@Hitman-47: Cool'n'quiet war aus, das war allerdings bei allen Kühlern der Fall, somit bleibt die Vergleichbarkeit erhalten. Hoff ich konnte weiterhelfen und Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (14. November 2010)

Schönes, übersichtliches Review
Der Kühler ist aber net so besonders, da gibt es bessere Álternativen mit 92mm Lüfter


----------



## Azuroz (17. November 2010)

Schön geschrieben & übersichtlich verfasst


----------



## amdfreak (17. November 2010)

Sehr gutes Review, weiter so 
Echt schön von einer "Vertrauensperson"  dann auch mal ein Review zu haben, nicht nur von einer anonymen Website.

Danke!!


----------



## BK_90 (22. November 2010)

Freut mich wenns euch gefällt! 

Ich denk ich werde in Zukunft noch ein paar mehr Reviews schreiben .


----------

